# Mix Boer Goat kids updated!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Here are my 2015 kid crop. I'm super excited with how they have grown, and I'm super excited to see how they will do at the county fair! Most of them are 5 months, I have a couple 3 month olds and the babies are two weeks old. What are your guys thoughts on these kids? Over all pros and cons? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Nice love the red and the black/black headed ones


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks I had a black headed buck last year do I've got a lot of black ones this round


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

looking good


----------

